# Best music concert you have ever been to.



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

The 2 best concerts l have ever been to are:

1. Cannibal Corpse (brutal death metal band).

2. Skinlab (brutal maths metal band). Best concert ever.

As you can probably tell, l love a rough crowd/mosh pit. At the skinlab concert everyone beat the sh*t out of each other. lt was fun. l'll never forget it. One thing l did learn over the years was to never wear glasses to a heavy metal concert, l have had them broken at so many concerts. Even at 38, l still enjoy the occasional concert. lt lets off steam and stresses from work.

P.S: l also love the Opera. Lots of good memories there too.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Jimmy Buffet, hands down.

(Cannibal Corpse? Next thing, you'll be saying that Morbid Angel actually has talent. - Ug. )

CT

Back off, man I'm a scientist. -- Dr. Peter Venkman


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Hank III


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

Pat Metheny Group at Lisner Auditorium, earlier this year.

----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

GG Allin


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Jimmy Buffet, hands down.
> 
> ...


Don't knock Morbid Angel. One of the greatest death metal bands ever. They are a blow away. You are speaking through ignorance. Try their album "Alters of Madness".

You have to appreciate that death metal bands play so fast to the extent of being vituoso's. Listen to the drummers! How many drummers can play for an hour flat out like a man possessed. No one. How many bands play full on like a death metal/black metal band? No one. Just because it may not be your cup of tea, your shouldn't knock them. lt certainly beats the hell out of Rock, pop, rap and all the rtest of the stuff that passes for music these days. Death metal is like classical but to the other end of the extreme. You will find many classical musicians that listen to metal.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Violent Femmes, with the Pogues and Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper opening, at Wolf Trap, Vienna, Va., ca. 1989.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

GG Allin, heh! Like a Gallagher show, but you get feces instead of watermelon. I bet those shows were interesting.

Best concert:
Kraftwerk at the State Theater in Detroit, 1998
That was the last tour with Kling Klang, which is basically their whole studio. Racks and racks of Doepfer analog synths on stage, blinking away. And the robots. Awesome.

Second:
Wynton Marseilles Quintet at the Fox Theater in Detroit, last winter.




Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nine Inch Nails and David Bowie- 1995 Lakewood Amphitheater in Atlanta, Georgia*

This show was incredible. It was 1995 and I was a huge fan of NIN and went mainly to see them. Trent had helped with Bowie's newest album and they were touring together. When they got to "Something I Can Never Have" Bowie came out and sang while Trent played sax. Then, they went straight into "Scary Monsters" and Trent stayed on stage. There was no break, they played straight through and Trent never left the stage. When I exited the show, I had become one of the world's biggest Bowie fans.

*
Skid Row and Guns 'n' Roses- July 1991 Birmingham Racetrack- Birmingham, AL.*
This was a memorable show if not an altogether great one. This show was right after the release of "Slave to the Grind" (Skid Row) and right before the release of "Use your Illusion" (G'N'R). It was near the 4th of July so everyone was throwing fireworks. Skid Row's new album was a little heavier than they had been in the past so we thought they were kicking ass (insert grown here). Firecrackers kept hitting the stage until Sebastian told the crowd to beat the crap out of anyone throwing fireworks or he would come down and do it himself (Which was kind of funny). They left stage and it started raining.

Enter Axl and his two ton ego. They had played about two songs (no one was into the songs because the album they were on hadn't been released yet) when a firecracker hit near Axl. He yelled "F**k you Birmingham" and walked off stage. The band followed him except for Slash. In the coolest move I've ever seen a rock star make, Slash sauntered up to Axl's abandoned mic and said "F**k them, I'll play for you." He then unleashed a 20 minute "Sixteen Tons" all by himself. Axl and the rest of the band returned near the end of this long solo and proceeded to play like nothing had happened. But frankly Axl could have stayed in the back, I just wanted Slash to play the whole night by himself. Moral: Axl stinks, Slash Rocks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Best concert:
Kraftwerk at the State Theater in Detroit, 1998
That was the last tour with Kling Klang, which is basically their whole studio. Racks and racks of Doepfer analog synths on stage, blinking away. And the robots. Awesome.

[/quote]

l'm jealous. Yeah, they would have been pretty awesome.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I forgot another good one. 

I saw Metallica on the "And Justice for All" tour. They were absolutely stellar. I don't really like anything after that album. I am pretty sure their bodies were snatched by Pod people and they began to play bubble gum metal.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> *
> Skid Row and Guns 'n' Roses- July 1991 Birmingham Racetrack- Birmingham, AL.*
> ...


Guns `n' [fuc*ing] Roses hey. They played in Australia in 87 [l think]. Axel needs a good kick up the bum...he can go and get f*****. The egotistical bugger (to put it politely). Then again, if l was a rock star (dream job) l would have an ego too.

Badrabbit: Metallica only produced great stuff in the mid 80's.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> Second:
> Wynton Marseilles Quintet at the Fox Theater in Detroit, last winter.


How good is Wynton. What a brilliant trumpet player. Ever heard the "majesty of the blues" album. Legendary.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> Guns `n' [fuc*ing] Roses hey. They played in Australia in 87 [l think]. Axel needs a good kick up the bum...he can go and get f*****. The egotistical bugger (to put it politely). Then again, if l was a rock star (dream job) l would have an ego too.
> 
> Badrabbit: Metallica only produced great stuff in the mid 80's.
> ...


I was in a fairly big regional rock band in college and we opened for some big acts. I can tell you that in my experiece that there are two distinct kinds of Rock stars , ego maniacs and down to earth Joes. I'll admit that it is hard to keep your ego in check when you can have any girl in the room but lots of people manage to do it.

Cool guys: 
Dave Wyndorf (Monster Magnet)
John Christ (Danzig)
Peter Steele (Type O Negative)
Ian Astbury (The Cult)
Alice Cooper
Hank Rollins

Ego Maniacs:
Glenn Danzig (Danzig, Misfits, Samhain)
Axl Rose

I've met everyone but Axl but I felt it was important to include him.
As you can see, the ego maniacs are in the minority in my experience which tells me that it is not too terribly hard to keep ones ego in check.

P.S. I threw the Metallica Black Album out the window of my car on the day I bought it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll bet Rollins is a neat guy to talk to. Interesting career.

CT

marc_au - Metal is great. Death metal is not my cup of tea. C'est la vie.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

1. King Crimson (Double Trio), May 1996, Warsaw
2. Keith Jarrett Trio, summer 2001, Carnegie Hall, NYC
3. Masada, Dec 31st 2000, Tonic, NYC
4. Krystian Zimerman, Nov 2004, Philadelphia (piano recital: Ravel, Chopin)
5. Philadelphia Orchestra, spring 2005, Christoph Eschenbach conducting (Mahler's 3rd Symphony)
6. U2, 'Pop' tour, summer 1997 (?), Warsaw


----------



## jpop (Jul 14, 2005)

Murphy's Law w/the horns from the Bosstones in '91 or '92. Providence, RI. Best band to see live. Add Jimmy G. to that list of cool people, too.

GG? I've heard stories about that guy. How many songs did he get through?


----------



## visionology (Sep 28, 2005)

In Chicago we saw in an all night show:

Chemical Brothers / Paul Oakenfold / Sasha & Digweed.
Chemical Brothers put on a spectacular show, building the crowd throughout, getting everyone dancing like crazy on the floor, and constantly playing to the crowd. Their light and visuals show was nothing short of spectacular and we were right up front the whole night.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I went to what was probably Victor Borgas' last L.A. concert. His comic genius was only surpassed by a serious interpretation of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata finale that left people openmouthed.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by visionology_
> 
> In Chicago we saw in an all night show:
> 
> ...


l'm seeing the Chemical Bros in December.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

In order of sheer musical enjoyment:

1. Miles Davis
2. Eagles & Fleetwood Mac (same date)
3. David Bowie
4. Weather Report
5. Chicago


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bob Seger did a great show once just before he hit it big in Saginaw, MI. He was popular in Michigan at the time. He opened for Styx, which was hugely popular at the time and stole the show.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I grew up in a typical California town changing from agriculture to pizza and pilate parlours. Behind my house was a fallow walnut orchard. It was a good place for reading LOTR and drinking beer unseen by parents on weekends.One saturday this entire 'home' appeared as if by magic; a bedroom, living room and kitchen and bath facilities replete with every nieghborhood cat magically fed to spare the birds and lizards. This old russian man had somehow manhandled the pieces from curbside trash pickups late at night and sat there playing a violin. I can't think of the piece, a stirring russian traditional melody usually with accordians, balalaikas and the violinist playing to audiences clapping in time between accentuated and slow draws of the bow.It was magic listening to him under a canopy of leaves and stars, cats purring everywhere and the wind pushing back the pollution of traffic sounds. His community samovar was a huge kettle brewing caravan tea with orangepeels. Then Manson was arrested and the city fathers, scared by the proximity of Spahn ranch went on a witch hunt. 60 something Hobos from the Depression who were photographed at the A&W rootbeer stand passing through on the UP were now under survelliance by rookie cops heavy in leather and twill and thought. The high schools rammed through emergency dress codes including no red stocking on girls or beards for boys barely shaving. I went with a sack of groceries to my cossack friend and found the furniture overturned into a pile The orchard was later bulldozed and tract homes with water hungry liquid amber trees and Country Western songs about Bin Laden fill the night. At least I discovered Prokofiev and Borodin by him.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Garbage and No Doubt, November 2002. After the forgettable opening act (the Distillers???), Garbage played a solid 50 minute set, followed by a 1 hour 45 minute tour de force by No Doubt. I have no idea how Gwen Steffani was even still standing at the end of it, let alone singing.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> I'll bet Rollins is a neat guy to talk to. Interesting career.
> 
> ...


I grew up on Black Flag and Rollins Band so meeting Hank was really exciting. He really is an extremely interesting guy to talk to. I met him after a spoken word reading in Atlanta. It takes a while to get over the really intelligent things coming out of his mouth since I have always thought of him as the kind of guy that would eat bullets and drink gasoline.

If you haven't heard his spoken word stuff, it's very insightful and absolutely hilarious. He did a bit in his spoken word about the French and Rumsfeld that had me laughing so hard I could hardly breathe. I highly recommend getting his discs or going to see him if he comes near you on a spoken word tour.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## visionology (Sep 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l'm seeing the Chemical Bros in December.
> 
> ...


*

Sweet, It'll be good stuff. I think they do a much better live show than anything you hear on their CDs.

Hopefully if I move to Chicago I'll get much more access to big name EDM DJs. That is my cup o' tea at least as far as live shows go.*


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Tony Bennet, Caesars Lake Tahoe, June 18 2004...I hate lake Tahoe, and the club was a bit of a dive (drinks were served in plastic cups [xx(]) But getting to hear the golden pipes of Mr Antonio Benedetti live and in person made the treck all worthwhile and it was deffinately something I'll always remember...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

B-52's and the Go Go's, Jones Beach Theater, July 2000

Heidelberger Kammerorchester, The Church of the Transfiguration, NYC, December 1992 (the most beautiful and memorable concert I ever attended)


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

Count Basie and the Count Basie Orchestra. My mom took me in the early 1980s. Basie had slowed down considerably--he took the stage on a little motorized scooter--but the sheer power of his band amazed me.

Husker Du in 1984, playing mostly Zen Arcade and New Day Rising.

Scruffy the Cat, any number of gigs in the mid to late 1980s

The reformed Buzzcocks.

Mission of Burma comeback shows a few years ago in Boston.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> Tony Bennet, Caesars Lake Tahoe, June 18 2004...I hate lake Tahoe, and the club was a bit of a dive (drinks were served in plastic cups [xx(]) But getting to hear the golden pipes of Mr Antonio Benedetti live and in person made the treck all worthwhile and it was deffinately something I'll always remember...


I'm so jealous. That's the only concert (OK, other than Jimmy Buffett) that I've ever asked Chuck to take me to, and we still haven't made it. The guy isn't getting any younger!!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> Garbage and No Doubt, November 2002. After the forgettable opening act (the Distillers???), Garbage played a solid 50 minute set, followed by a 1 hour 45 minute tour de force by No Doubt. I have no idea how Gwen Steffani was even still standing at the end of it, let alone singing.


l've seen The Distillers in an intimate setting. l was pretty dissapointed in Brodie. BTW: She has a "Jolly Roger" on the side of her arm that says; "f*#koff". Over-rated.

P.S: l'll try and find a photo link to Brodies "Jolly Roger".

l could have got front row tickets to her last Garbage concert but l was too lazy to go.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Just a quick note.....

l am unable to locate an online link to a photo of Brodies "Jolly Roger". lf you really want a photo of it badly, l guess l can find an old filed photo [of her "Jolly Roger"] stored away in my filing cabinet somewhere.[]

Regards: Ronny.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Frank Sinatra Chicago Stadium New Year's Eve 1975. Sang for the better part of two hours and you could have heard a pin drop. Of course there were no cell phones in those days. 

Next best would be Beatles August 1965 at Comiskey Park. Never heard a word but just being there was enough. 

I'm starting to feel even older now.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I love this topic so I went through my scrapbooks of ticket stubs and put together a list of every good show I've seen that I have a ticket stub for. I removed about half as many bands as are listed here because their concerts were not up to my standards. I also don't have most of the jazz and blues artists listed because dives in New Orleans don't usually have ticket stubs. The same goes for Bluegrass artists because I've seen most of them at festivals. 

Kiss 
Ozzy
Skid Row 
Guns n Roses
Pearl Jam
Mudhoney
Nirvana
Lords of Acid
Alice in Chains
Metallica 
Hole
Rolling Stones
Tom Petty
NIN
David Bowie
War
Phish
Widespread Panic
Drivin N Cryin
Black Crowes 
No Doubt
Blues Traveler
Leftover Salmon
Santana
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Neville Brothers
The Meters
B.B. King
Buddy Guy
Taj Mahal
John Lee Hooker
James Brown
The Pixies
The Cramps
Talking Heads
David Byrne
Big Audio Dynamite
Follow For Now
Yeah Yeah Yeahs 
Keller Williams
The Cult
The Cure
Monster Magnet
White Stripes
Von Bondies
Pantera
Megadeth
Testament 
Cradle of Filth
Ministry
Man or Astroman? (went to college with these guys at Auburn)
Tool
Janes Addiction 
Porno for Pyros
Radiohead
Cake
Bad Religion
Mr. Bungle
Beastie Boys 
Helmet
PJ Harvey
Ramones
Social Distortion
Mike Ness
Southern Culture on the Skids
Uncle Tupelo
Whiskeytown
Tom Waits
Son Volt
Ratt
NWA
LL Cool J
Dropkick Murphys
Eminem
Nick Cave 
Marilyn Manson
Danzig
Godflesh
Alice Cooper (one of my friends, Eric Dover, is his guitarist now)
REM
Paul Westerberg
LA Guns
Bryan Setzer
Minor Threat
24-7 Spyz
Fishbone
Slayer
Sepultura
House of Pain
Cypress Hill
George Clinton and Parlaiment 
Al Green 
Willie Nelson
George Jones
Hank Jr.
Allison Krauss and Union Station
Dick Dale
Beck 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Luther "Guitar Junior" Johnson and the 1983-84 incarnation of the Magic Rockers (Ola Mae Dixon- a buxom middle-aged lady in a pink pantsuit w/ pillbox hat - on drums) at Denison University. The entertainment committee was chaired by a pal of mine, and he reversed the hideous trend of bands like Poco coming to bore us.

Weirdest show: The Romantics, in red leather suits, opening for Vassar Clements at Kenyon College, around the same time frame. The Deadheads who were attracted by Clements' tangential Garcia connection didn't know what to make of "What I Like About You."


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jill_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Chuck need to see him in person...the next opportunity that arrises, dont even think about it, just go...I can promise you guys that you will not regret it...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## doccol (Nov 13, 2003)

Three stand out:

The Clash at the Pallidium, 1979: This was the show where Penny Smith got her photo of Paul Simonon smashing his bass that became the cover for London Calling. A truly mind-altering experience for this then 16-year-old.

U2 at Malibu on Long Island: It was around 1982, before War. There could not have been more than 30 people in the audience, yet they played the room like it was Giants Stadium.

Marisa Monte/Carlinhos Brown, Rio de Janiero: A friend dragged me to this when I was in Brazil--first time I learned that truly subversive music need not be ugly.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brooksfan_
> 
> Next best would be Beatles August 1965 at Comiskey Park. Never heard a word but just being there was enough.
> 
> I'm starting to feel even older now.


Gee, you must be an old fart Brooksfan. You are such a lucky bloke seeing the beatles; probably the most influencial band ever. lt is really an achievement for a band getting two hits in the top 20: the beatles had a top 1,2,3,4,5 in the top 20. Incredible. Never been beatin' before. No-ones ever got close to that.

My parents went and saw the beatles. They were in the 5th row. Unbelievable!!!

l tend to get bored with beatles albums these days but l am so glad that they come into being. l learnt the piano playing their stuff.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> I love this topic so I went through my scrapbooks of ticket stubs and put together a list of every good show I've seen that I have a ticket stub for. I removed about half as many bands as are listed here because their concerts were not up to my standards. I also don't have most of the jazz and blues artists listed because dives in New Orleans don't usually have ticket stubs. The same goes for Bluegrass artists because I've seen most of them at festivals.
> 
> ...


You seem like a really cool dude Badrabbit. l really like your taste in music. Unfortunately, l have never kept ticket butts. l have been to so many concerts that l forget what l have been to.

Badrabbit: you are so so so lucky seeing Ozzy. l love Ozzy as a former metal act and as a crazy person. He rules. l bet his show was great. l am also jealous that you saw: Alice in Chains, No Doubt, Megadeath, Beck, Sepultura, and Eminem. Originally Eminem was banned from our Prime minister from coming to Australia. When all the fuss had blown over (afew years later when he was HUGE), Australian promoters offered to bring him out here; the only problem was that he was asking far too much. He never ended up coming out.

Yeah, Cradle of Filth, Nirvana (front row), Ramones (front row), P.J Harvey, Marilyn Manson and Guns n Roses were good concerts.

Should check out an aussie rock band called "Powder Finger". Very good band. Check out album called "Vulture Street".

Does anyone like the "foofighters"? l am a huge fan.

Anyone like the "Smashing Pumkins"?

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Yeah, Cradle of Filth, Nirvana (front row), Ramones (front row), P.J Harvey, Marilyn Manson and Guns n Roses were good concerts.
> 
> ...


G'n'R was kind of hit and miss back in the day. I've seen them twice. The time with Skid Row they sucked. I saw them the year before that and it was incredible. The level of their performance seems to be inversely proportional to the size of Axl's ego.

I like the Pumpkins but the Foo Fighters are a little too "poppy" for me.

Have you seen Jet live? I hear they are horrible in concert.

I'll check out Powder Finger and let you know what I think.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

[
Gee, you must be an old fart Brooksfan. You are such a lucky bloke seeing the beatles; probably the most influencial band ever. lt is really an achievement for a band getting two hits in the top 20: the beatles had a top 1,2,3,4,5 in the top 20. Incredible. Never been beatin' before. No-ones ever got close to that. 

My parents went and saw the beatles. They were in the 5th row. Unbelievable!!! 

l tend to get bored with beatles albums these days but l am so glad that they come into being. l learnt the piano playing their stuff.


You're right-I am an old fart and consider myself fortunate to have made it this far. I still think the Beatles probably were the most influential band in terms of opening up the minds of people our age and younger to new types of music. Some of their albums aged better than others but on balance I'm still amazed at the diversity of their music over what was really a pretty short time frame.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Flogging Molly, without question. I've been to several shows, and they're consistently spectacular. At one venue, only 20 or so people turned out, but FM still played a full set, then took time afterward to talk to the fans one-on-one.

The best punk rock-Irish folk music money can buy!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l went to a death metal concert afew years ago. Anyway, the first band up was a boring 2 piece featuring bass player and a drum kit. The bass player was dressed in a grim reaper-like outfit (you couldn't see his face). After 20 minutes of solid playing [totally ignoring the audience], he suddenly stopped playing and just stood there staring at the audience saying nothing. He then smashed his guitar on stage, it was a tough guitar because he had trouble breaking it up properly. He then brought out a big carving knife, got onm his knees and started stabbing the guitar repeatably hundreds of times. After his knife rage, he brought out an axe (hidden in his grim reaper costume), and starting chopping up this guitar on stage. He swung that axe like a man possessed. (BTW: the stage had a big piece of wood on top to protect the stage from being chopped up). Something alittle different.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> Have you seen Jet live? I hear they are horrible in concert.
> 
> ...


They are. l think they are highly over-rated. The U.S seems to love them. Even The Vines have stumbled too.

Jet used to be a small pub band until the Rolling Stones asked them to play as supporting act.

A good live garage rock band are New Zealanders "The Datsuns".

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

1990 (?) Miles Davis - NY small club on W. 50th st or thereabouts
1982 The Clash, London (Rock the Casbah tour)
1980 Grateful Dead, Fox Theater, Atlanta, GA
1982 North Sea Jazz Festival, BB King and band; Benny Goodman quintet
2002 Montreal Jazz Festival, Jon Scofield Band; Joe Lovano
1985 Pat Metheny, Rutgers U., New Brunswick, NJ
1981 Count Basie Orchestra, Druid Hills H.S., Atlanta GA
1973 Slade, Madison Square Garden, NY


Niceness is an overrated quality. Being nice is how a man pays his way into the party if he hasn't the guts to be tough or the class to be brilliant. - James Abbott McNeil Whistler


----------



## In Mufti (Jan 28, 2005)

Eric Clapton (in 2001)
Chris Isaak (every time)
The Bus Boys (in the early 80s)
George Benson
BB King
John Fogerty (1998)
Boz Scaggs
Tom Scott
Jerry Reed
Henry Mancini (early 80s with San Diego Symphony)
Dionne Warwick with Burt Bacharach (1990?)
Jimmy Buffett (in the 70-early 80s, before his concerts got to be such a zoo)

There are few things as good as a muician who really loves his art and their fans.



Regards,


----------



## Aileron (Oct 15, 2005)

Since this topic seems to have come down to rock concerts,

Rolling Stones, Shea Stadium, 1990.



Aileron
NYC


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Missed one of my favourite bands of all time last week. l didn't even know they were touring until it was too late. l am devistated, been waiting for years to see them. l am still upset about it. The band is a norwegian death metal band called *Arch Enemy.*

Going to a concert in afew weeks too. Perhaps the best death metal band ever to exist. The are called *Nile.* They will be a blowaway.

Also going to see black/death metal band *Behemoth* in a few weeks too. Also going to see *Green Day* and *Jimmy Eat World* and *Chemical Romance* in a few weeks too.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Renee Fleming - Bass Hall Ft. Worth, Texas - January 1999

Simply sublime. Still waiting to see Bartoli in concert though.

Karl


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Another memorable concert l went to was to see aussie band *Destroyer 666*. A black metal band of world class proportions with heeps of Slayer influences. Still an incredible act. One of the best performances in a very long time.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l think *Cannibal Corpse* is touring Australia next year. l can't wait. Brutal death metal at it's best. l hope they throw lots of dead carcass meat and blood around all over the crowd. [:0] No, only joking (yeah right)[:0]. Satanic death metal band *Deicide* stopped doing that at gigs years ago....too much pressure from health authorities see.

When l see brutal death/black metal band *Behemoth* in 6 weeks, l will wear leather pants, a spooky death metal tee-shirt and afew upsidedown bespoke crucifixes on thick bespoke silver chains. l always look the part. Sometimes l look like an elegand evil mother f. Truth be known, ....l'm a *****cat. l hate even eating meat for moral reasons.

l looked into Santanism seriously but it didn't appeal to me at all. l think satanists are idiots. l don't think much of religious guys either. Certainly heaps better than satanists though.(l still luv ya Alan).

P.S: sorry. l'm just alittle cranky and silly tonight. Time to go to bed.

Regards: an over truthful shooman.[:0]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Who are you kidding? From the way you carried on about finding an outfit to wear to a 'punk rock' concert (ooooh!), it was obvious you'd never been to see anyone more dangerous than Olivia Newton-John.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Brahms Trios: Isaac Stern Yo-Yo Ma and Emmauel Ax. 1985. Carnegie Hall. Chilly night. Blown away. Still remember. Lived on 98th and West End, walked home, could not imagine going into the subway. Transcendent mood. Lasted for days. Life altering greatness. Still recall the concert when I listen to recordings of the same music. 

Joe


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

Let's go with a Top 5:

1. Bob Dylan, with the opener being Phil Lesh & Friends (1999). I've never seen one human being captivate over 10,000 people at once like that.

2. Ozzfest '97 - Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, Pantera, Type-o-Negative, Fear Factory, Machine Head, Powerman 5000 (1997). BTW, it cost only $28!

3. Queens of the Stone Age & Turbonegro (2003). Back to back blasts of amazing rock n roll.

4. Pixies, with Dave Lovering doing part of his magic act as the opener - their first show in Boston since 1992 when they opened for U2 (2004).

5. Interpol & The Raveonettes, just as Interpol was starting to gain some momentum. I've seen them three times, the first time was the best (2003).


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Let's see, concerts...

Probably the In the Round YES concert in Dallas. I think it was 1983.
Second was any one of the other YES concerts I've been to over the last 30 years.[8D]


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Nile. A brilliant brutal death metal band.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Springsteen, November 1976, The Palladium, NYC 
Springsteen, Summer 1999, Staples Arena, LA (1st Row!!)
Johnny Cash, Summer (or Fall perhaps) 1995, Italian Festival, Nashville, TN (Just amazing to see him at this relatively small gathering just outside of Nashville in Brentwood, and he had the parts of the Nashville Symphony Orchestra performing with him. An amazing stage presence.)


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

I saw Paul McCartney last week in LA. 

THE BEST CONCERT I'VE EVER BEEN TO. 

when he comes back in a couple years i'm payinf for front trow tickets, cause its worh it for that man.

RIP Lennon


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I havent been to many big ones

Battle of the Bands at Yale in about 1993
Willie Ruff Orchestra playing Benny Goodman vs. Buddy Morrow and the Tommy Dorsey Orchestra

New York Philharmonics are always great but a recent favorite was December 2001 when I went to hear Mahler 5.


----------



## prato (Jan 5, 2005)

I've seen a lot of great rock shows, but there isn't much left I am interested in, especially since rock shows generally involve being frisked these days.

I have to go with the SF symphony, about a year ago, with JTT conducting. First time I've seen Beethoven's 7th. That second near killed me.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pixies - saw them a few times but the best was their last-ever UK appearance (before the silly comeback) at the Mean Fiddler, Harlesden, London (1992?)

The Smiths - London Palladium, 1987(ish)

Ramones - The Clarendon, Hammersmith, London - mid-'80s. Tiny venue with sweat dripping off ceiling, total chaos, multiple contusions, temporary deafness - fantastic. 

Pascal RogÃ© (pianist) playing Debussy, Satie, Poulenc, RFH, London 2004. It was mayhem down the front


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Probably one of the most memorable concerts I have ever attended was that of the sacred music of Duke Ellington which took place in St Paul's Cathedral in the early eighties with two of the US's real treasures - Tony Bennett and Adelaide Hall, backed up by the Duke Ellington Band. I met Adelaide Hall afterwards and she was very sweet to give quite a few minutes just to talk to me and most stunning of all was the acoustic quality of the cathedral.

_The other two major landmarks for me were these -_

Lena Horne at the Blackstone Theatre Chicago in 1984 with her one woman show - 
'The Lady and her music'

Ella Fitzgerald at the Royal Albert Hall with the Count Basie Orchestra in 1990 
(very special as she died not long afterwards)

*They just don't make 'em like that anymore!*


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> Best concert:
> Kraftwerk at the State Theater in Detroit, 1998
> That was the last tour with Kling Klang, which is basically their whole studio. Racks and racks of Doepfer analog synths on stage, blinking away. And the robots. Awesome.


jcmcb - as you are a fan of Kraftwerk, you surely must also be into [8D] YELLO [8D] ? _
(now in their 26th year!)_ 







[/URL][/img]


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Rush (Primus opened up for them)
Mr. Bungle

koji


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> The 2 best concerts l have ever been to are:
> 
> ...


If you like insanely technical math-metal, go check out The Dillinger Escape Plan if they ever come to your country. The Locust is another good act. I'd look for some of their stuff on launch.com if I were you. Some other tech-metal recommendations:

1. Ed Gein
2. Glass Casket
3. Between the Buried and Me
4. Cave In (the old stuff)

"If it ain't scratched, it's just a moped" - Me


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mascalzone_
> 
> GG Allin


I've been a loyal fan of punk rock for 12 years now and I still cannot bring myself to watch the GG Allin DVD. I just don't have it in me!

"If it ain't scratched, it's just a moped" - Me


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Best concerts I've ever seen:

1. Toots & The Maytals @ The Avalon Ballrom, San Francisco
2. Bane, With Honor & Comeback Kid @ The Muse, Nashville
3. Rancid @ Warped Tour, Cleveland
4. The Specials @ Warped Tour, Cleveland
5. The Dillinger Escape Plan & The Locust @ The Masquerade, Atlanta

I can honestly say that reconciling my desire to dress nicely with my musical and cultural affiliations to punk rock has been very difficult. Knowing that marc_au likes Cannibal Corpse and expensive shoes helps me out a whole lot!  

Despite my desire to have a wardrobe of nice clothes, I'll never give up going to shows in jeans, a band t-shirt and a pair of Chuck Taylors! (at least my jeans and t-shirt FIT unlike most people at rock concerts...I can't stand to see a guy who weighs a buck fifty wearing a size XL t-shirt!!!)

"If it ain't scratched, it's just a moped" - Me


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

The two that I remember best were 

Queen with Billy Squire opening
David Bowie Serious Moonlight.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Going to leave to see afew bands in 10 minutes. l am not looking forward to the concert. l am seeing Green day, Jimmy Eat World and My Chemical Romance. 60,000 people are expected. l normally attend Operas or underground concerts of 300 max. l hate crowds. Usually full of nerdish try-hards. l am always the coolest.

l am wearing:

Black welted R.M.Williams leather sole blucher ankle boots
Tux pants
Metal tee-shirt
black vintage narrow lapel blazer. 
bespoke silver crucifix on a thin chain. 
contact lenses. l look cool man.

*GR8MAN (The shoeman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Too many great concerts:

-Iron Maiden in the late 80s
-TOOL in 2001 were AMAZING!
-Several wild Nick Cave Concerts at Enmore Theatre in Sydney last 5 years
-The Tea Party in 2004
-Dark Funeral and Pungent Stench in Sweden
-Radiohead in 2003
-Rolling Stones at 1000-seat Enmore Theatre in 2003
-Sepultura at SydEntCentre
-Soundgarden and Nirvana on same bill at Bid Day Out in 1993
-Nirvana at Phoenician Club in 2003

PS - I HATE opera! Ewwww!


Danny, Sydney


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Hearing Schubert's Octet for the first time, live at Mustang in the Hudson Valley around 1979-1980.

Sunday afternoon jazz at Tiki Jack's in Oakland, summer, 1965: no cover, no minimum, but it was good form to buy a 25 cent draft beer.

Andres Segovia, Berkeley, 1963.

A performance of The Play of Daniel at UCLA Royce Hall, December, 1963. A friend, Paul Mayo, who died earlier this year, had the Tenor lead.

Regards, 
Gurdon


----------



## boomerchop (Nov 30, 2005)

Tanglewood, Massachusetts, summer of 2002, the farewell concert for maestro Seiji Ozawa. Fabulous music that just went on forever. They did a rendition of Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, with a jazz combo (just a trio I think and the piano player was blind?, don't recall the name of the group) that was simply incredible.

"...without a Respectable Navy, Alas America!"
Captain John Paul Jones, 17 October 1776, in a letter to Robert Morris.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by boomerchop_
> 
> Tanglewood, Massachusetts, summer of 2002, the farewell concert for maestro Seiji Ozawa. Fabulous music that just went on forever. They did a rendition of Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, with a jazz combo (just a trio I think and the piano player was blind?, don't recall the name of the group) that was simply incredible.
> 
> ...


George Shearing, perhaps?

"Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds." Henry Adams


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Went to see Greenday afew weeks ago. l was expecting the concert to be really s**t because the venue was massive (fits 120,000 people) and l expected the acoustics to be a disaster (all over the place) but l was greatly surprized. The accoustics were very good and the band played very well too. lt was Greendays final concert leg of an 18 month world tour. There was fire works and all. A real grand finale. 40,000 attended, l was close to the front. Greenday played for about 2 hours. The even got people up from the audience to play one of Greendays songs......they pulled up a drummer, guitar player and bass player from the audience....they sounded just like Greenday. Billy-Joe Armstrong even gave his guitar away to one of the people he pulled up. lt was also a great night because they had an extra guitar player from aussie band The Living End help out....he is a gun player (one of Australia's best). Greenday had 3 guitars that night and the sound was bloody huge. 

Greenday either play really well or really crap. That night, they were at their very best.

Seeing POLISH death metal band Behemoth in about 10 days.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

Ready for this Gents.

Elton John - first U.S. tour appearance, 1969 - Grande Ballroom, Detroit, Michigan (Your Song had just made it to the top of the charts).

Joe Cocker with Mad Dogs and Englishmen, 1970, Eastowne Theatre, Detroit, Michigan

Mountain (with Leslie West), 1970, opening act for Leon Russell, Grande Ballroom, Detroit, Michigan

Muddy Waters and Howlin Wolf, 1971, Chessmate Club, Detroit, Michigan

Sigel-Schwals Blues Band, 1971, Chessmate Club, Detroit, Michigan

Jennifer Holliday, 1990, Ortheas Place, Detroit, Michigan (she was the Grammy winner for "And I am Telling You" in "Dream Girls"

Just to name a few. Frightening part is that they all seemed like yesterday.

Forgot (forgive me I think I'm getting old) Paul Butterfield Blues Band and John Lee Hooker, circa 1971, Chessmate Club, Detroit, Michigan


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Otis Redding,Monterey Pop Festival,lightning bolts flew off the stage.

Miles Davis doing b**ches Brew,Berkely's Greek Theater.

Unknown guy playing a Chinese violin on an empty evening street in San Francisco's Chinatown.

By the way,I didn't put the ** in b**ches Brew.
I wonder what the software puts for ass in assterics.


----------



## Vecsus (Aug 27, 2005)

RUSH, hands down has the best live show I have ever been to. I've seen them 14 times and have never been disappointed.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't know that I can say "the best", having been to about 200-300 live shows of one or more bands, but the most memorable were:

New Model Army. 4 times.

The Cramps. 3-4 times. 

Fishbone. 3-4 times. 

Public Images Limited.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by prato_
> 
> I've seen a lot of great rock shows, but there isn't much left I am interested in, especially since rock shows generally involve being frisked these days.


I haven't been frisked in years, but then I usually go to smaller clubs. I've had my bags looked into at stadium venues (two in the last 3 years), but that was more for alcohol than weapons.


----------



## davespc (Aug 22, 2005)

woodstock. they say I had a great time!!
Dave, 
ps I did not inhale


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

I tried to think of a fifth concert but the distance between "best" and "very good" is significant, particularly when so many variables are at work. Or perhaps I'm reserving the space for concerts I've yet to see but would like to. That said,

- Dillinger Escape Plan at Hellfest (Syracuse, NY) in 2002. They're always great live, but the gratuitous destruction of expensive equipment was quite something. 

- Godspeed You Black Emperor! at the Knitting Factory (New York City) in 1998 or 1999. They're stacked up and spilling off the stage. We're all sitting down on the floor. The only light comes from their film projector and cigarettes.

- New Model Army, every time. The honesty and intensity of their live performance is inspiring. 

- Tool at Madison Square Garden (New York City) in 2001, with Fantomas opening. Tool always has a very pretty show, and created a unique experience in the wake of September 11th. Plus it amuses me to see all the fans wearing the band's name on their t-shirts.

immediately came to mind as the best I've attended.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by davespc_
> 
> woodstock.
> Dave,
> ps I did not inhale


yes you did. I saw you. I think.

"three days of peace, love and understanding" Personally I would have traded it all in for a pair of Gemplers Knee-High boots and an umbrella. Any umbrella.


----------



## visionology (Sep 28, 2005)

Speaking of concerts, Armin Van Buuren is coming to NYC at Roxy this month, I will try to go to that and in March is the Winter Music Conference in Miami, over a week and tens of thousands of people and many many DJs from around the world. Hopefully I get to go and post that they were my favorites.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> Cool guys:
> Dave Wyndorf (Monster Magnet)


A reporter who interviewed Wyndorf a couple years ago told me same thing. I was surprised the last CD didn't do better -- it was my favorite of '04. I haven't seen them live but hope to this year.


----------



## SilkCity (Apr 3, 2004)

Clash; 2/'79 NYC


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vecsus_
> 
> RUSH, hands down has the best live show I have ever been to. I've seen them 14 times and have never been disappointed.


Agree. My favorite was Rush at Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, just bought tickets -- March 1, Stone Pony, Asbury Park, N.J.


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Hay shoo-man.marc_au , Opeth and Mortal Sin and Deicide are all playing soon in Sydney. Seen any of them?

Danny, Sydney


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Baby Chickpea_
> 
> Hay shoo-man.marc_au , Opeth and Mortal Sin and Deicide are all playing soon in Sydney. Seen any of them?
> 
> Danny, Sydney


Yeah, seen Opeth. Apparently Deicide has had their day. Glen Benton is an egotistical F***head. l'll have to check if Deicide are coming to Melbourne, i'm a huge fan of the band.

Went to an absolute ripper of a concert about 8 weeks ago. The bands were Furor (satanic black metal), Phycroptic and Behemoth. lt was a brilliant night. The lighting was great and the bands were incredible...l was front row in the centre (best position). l did a sound check for one of the bands too and after each performance l jumped back stage and shook hands with all the bands and took there pictures. A brilliant night at a great venue. l went mental that night and consequently l was covered in bruises all over my body and l had to wear a neck brace for 6 days afterwards. l'm getting too old for all that sh*t. When you are front row center, you can't just stand there like a dork, you have to lead the crowd with headbanging action.

Here's my Deicide gear:[}]

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Oct 5, 2005)

ELO
Johnny Cash
Don McLean
Deep Purple


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> Pixies - saw them a few times but the best was their last-ever UK appearance (before the silly comeback) at the Mean Fiddler, Harlesden, London (1992?)
> 
> ...


Wow, excellent!

The concert I enjoyed most was probably U2 in Nijmegen on the Zoo tour but I had the most fun at a Soul Asylum concert in Utrecht. My friend and I talked our way backstage with press passes and watched the concert from the wings as well as eating the band's nachos.

*"Buy the best, and you will only cry once." - Chinese proverb*


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Deep Purple, the second time around with Steve Morse. At the first concert Ritchie behaved like a total d***head.
Black Sabbath
Uriah Heep - was totally sloshed and got to meet the members.
Slipknot
Loudness - The very best ever. My ears were ringing for days


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Live music is always a topic worth reviving so forgive me for pulling up this old thread.

A few of the best live sets I've seen:

Daft Punk at the Coachella Music and Arts Festival in 2006
Sloan at St. Andrews Hall in Detroit in 2005
Drive By Truckers at the Soapbox LaundroLounge in Wilmington, NC in 2004
Stars at the 9:30 Club in D.C. in 2007
The Hold Steady at the Magic Stick in Detroit in 2007
Yo La Tengo at the Majestic also in Detroit in 2007


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I used to attend a doo-*** concert with my parents and I really liked it.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw Page and Plant when they got back together for the No Quarter tour. That's tops for me, seeing as I never got to see Led Zeppelin (Bonham died when I was a wee lad.)

And I saw Steely Dan at the Wellmont in Montclair, NJ a year or so ago; it was awesome. Acoustics were not perfect, but man they were tight.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

The Police at the Warner's Theater in Fresno...1980, I think.
It was there 1st tour.
Sting and the boys where awesome.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

In the order of attending:
Living Colour
Slayer
Nirvana (I feel old, cause whenever I tell people I saw them everybody looks at me with awe)
BB King (74 at the time and sitting for most of the concert, but still awesome)
Manowar (what can I saw? Me likes me some true metal)


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

1997 kroq wenie roast. blur, oasis, and radiohead. in 1997!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A Classic Soul R & B concert many years ago.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Many, many years ago (1969), I got to see the Who at the legendary Filmore East in NYC. This was back in the pre-Woodstock movie days, when one could still walk up to the box office of a 200-300 seat theater a few days before a concert and buy a ticket to see any rock group you liked. The Tommy album had just been released, and they performed the whole thing plus numerous other numbers. Kieth Moon was still alive and playing with the group in those days. After the Woodstock movie came out, attending rock concerts suddenly became the "cool" thing to do and we were faced with day-long lines and scalper prices prompted by people more interested in bragging rights than the music. This killed small venues like FE.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen hundreds of bands since I started regular gigging in early 80's Manchester (England). About 10 years ago I first saw the greatest live band I've ever seen - Melt Banana. Last night's gig in Cleveland was the best gig I've seen since their last US tour in 2007. They're still on tour for the next 6 weeks. Go see 'em!


----------

